# [SWING] Fenster immer im Vordergrund



## Raabun (26. Juli 2004)

Hi,
ich möchte ein Popup-Fenster (Fehlermeldung ) programmieren.
Es sollte immer im Vordergrund bleiben.
Ich habe es mit einem jInternalFrame versucht. Er ist beim Erstellen im Vordergrund, aber bei erneutem Aufruf liegt er im Hintergrund . Das heißt er schiebt sich hinter allen jLabels, jComboBoxen usw.

Was tun?

Gruß
Dirk-Uwe


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Soll das Fenster nur im Vordergrund deiner Anwendung stehen oder vor dem ganzen System?

Sprich soll es Anwendungsmodal oder Systemmodal sein?

Ersteres geht über einen JDialog und setModal(true) und letzteres muss ich dich an eine externe Lib verweisen. -> https://jmodalwindow.dev.java.net/

Wenn du SWT verwenden würdest hättest du auch System-Modale Dialoge ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------

